

Ask HN: Review my app: dmbox.in - adrinavarro

Short: this app emails you your twitter direct messages (noise-free mails!) and allows you to answer them right from your email client (just reply).<p>Long:<p>I'm a smartphone power user (I roam between a BB, an iPhone and some other gadgets) and also a twitter power user. I use twitter direct messages as an evolution of the traditional SMS (love push mail). It's awesome to have the same messaging platform available from almost everywhere.<p>This service (http://dmbox.in) requires you to link your twitter account (OAuth) and to fill your email, then mails to you your direct messages to you in a timely fashion. You can send an answer to that DM by just replying to the email.<p>It's quite simple, but also fast. Polling is done asynchronously using node.js, the whole thing is mostly PHP-backed (okay, not the best language out there, but I'm pretty good at it). The point is to be non-invasive and be used from any mobile phone or desktop client (and in this case doesn't requires you to change your twitter email address, while staying almost real-time).<p>Any suggestions? Insults? :-)
======
nfriedly
interesting...

I personally wouldn't find a lot of use for it because I have twitter DM's
sent to my cell already. But people who don't hook their cell up to their
twitter (or have multiple accounts) might find a use for it.

Something I have been looking for is a way to have any @myname mentions sent
to me in a DM. Set up a service to do that and I'd be interested.

------
adrinavarro
VPS provider just went nuts, and now I have to go to bed.

I'll pick Slicehost next time. Crap.

~~~
pascalchristian
what vps provider do you use? i'm thinking on hosting at netbeans, but not
really sure whether it is good or not.

------
adrinavarro
Clickable: <http://dmbox.in/>

------
csomar
The website doesn't work or is it just me? (Tunisia, North Africa)

------
adrinavarro
It's back!

